# bright orange pollen



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was told last year it was goldenrod, this year i read it wasn't, there is a ton of it coming in here too. G


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

goldenrod, aster and marigold pollen all fit your color description and all are available to the bees now.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Goldenrod is orange, aster is yellow.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

If the goldenrod is isn't blooming yet, then it may be sow thistle, looks like a dandelion flower but the plant gets quite tall. My bees are bringing in a deep orange pollen right now too, and the goldenrod isn't blooming here either.


----------



## jsnider (Aug 12, 2014)

Getting red, orange, and yellow here in Tennessee. Goldenrod in full bloom and a lot of other things blooming too with the much needed rain that we just got.


----------



## podunk (Jun 14, 2013)

Same here in SCentral Indiana, so much on them you can see it as they fly in. Did some poking around the property, noticed bees with same pollen in their sacs foraging on staghorn sumac and if they say they only forage on one type during one flight. Just saying. Goldenrod is blooming but I haven't seen any of my girls on it, just on the sumac. No other color pollen coming into my hives.


----------



## podunk (Jun 14, 2013)

Whatever it is it has seemed to stop. Didn't see any last evening or today. Lasted about 3 days here.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

podunk said:


> Same here in SCentral Indiana, so much on them you can see it as they fly in. Did some poking around the property, noticed bees with same pollen in their sacs foraging on staghorn sumac and if they say they only forage on one type during one flight. Just saying. Goldenrod is blooming but I haven't seen any of my girls on it, just on the sumac. No other color pollen coming into my hives.


So you saw bright orange pollen coming from sumac? Interesting. I havent caught them pollen gathering the sumac.Ive only witnessed them gathering nectar . That would make sense because there is alot of sumac in different stages coming in here.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am seeing some orange pollen.

I also am seeing coal black and very dark green pollen...wondering what those are.


----------



## podunk (Jun 14, 2013)

Saw some bumblebees on the dutch clover in my yard with the bright orange pollen right next to some honeybees with no pollen. Most bees coming into my hives have no pollen but did notice a few with a cream colored pollen. I wish it would quit raining every day I think it knocks the pollen off the flowers. Still haven't seen any honeybees on the goldenrod


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

Mine are bringing in both a deep orange and some creamy white . Been the same two colors for a few weeks now . Goldenrod is starting to bloom here , but I haven't seen enough to account for the orange pollen , and they were getting it before the goldenrod started . We do have a lot of what I think are either black or brown eyed Susans here , along with some white wildflowers along the roads and in some fields . I wish it would rain here ...


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Last Monday our girls were bringing in a large amount of orange pollen in the morning, baskets filled so they looked like they might burst, with most of the bees carrying it. That was in the morning. By afternoon it was down to a trickle. They were working Wingstem and Mountain Mint, but we never saw pollen on the bees working those. Possibly it is something that only offers pollen when the blooms first open? We've seen that with Chicory (white pollen).

I've got a sample of the pollen but have not yet had a chance to put in under a microscope.


----------



## mpgreer (Feb 25, 2014)

i was thinking you guys that said it had ended were crazy. but now the same thing happened here. goldenrod is a strong suspect. but i'm not convinced. the only goldenrod i've seen is just peeking out. in spite of all this activity, my hives haven't gained weight since early july. (they haven't lost weight either)

the dreaded japanese knotweed is starting to bloom. hopefully we'll get a fall flow from that. but i don't believe that's very pollen-y.


----------



## podunk (Jun 14, 2013)

Wonder if bees use jewelweed? We called it water weeds when we were kids. I know the hummingbirds like it and the flower is the same color orange as the pollen I've seen.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lots of bright orange pollen coming in today as well as nectar. Nectar was raining out of combs when I shook bees off of them.


----------

